# patient contact



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/default.asp

my email address will me given out in clinic and there will also be a link on the website (at some point), watch out for the posters in clinic all

as most of you already know you can ask me anything and i mean anything, of course all answers are from my own experience and knowledge

my email for anyone out there in need of help or support

[email protected]

email anytime

our story

history of trying to conceive and our infertility

We starting this long journey in November 1997, at first it was a matter or just stopping the pill and seeing what would happen, nothing did!

After a year i mentioned our lack of conception to my gp who told me to 'go away as we were young!', i was searching for help and got none

In November 1999 I had an abnormal smear test and underwear cryocautery at my local colposcopy clinic (freezing the abnormal cells), i was assure this would not effect my fertility but i was concerned. I was then given smear tests every 6 months for 3 years and the first one was normal, 
while chatting with a nurse she told me i should see the doc about our not conceiving. That lovely kind nurse gave me the push i needed.

I saw my gp again after 2 years on trying to conceive and this time he listened, My GP suggested to me that my then partner (now husband) went his gp for a sperm analsis and i was referred to my local hospital to see a gynaecologist! That was in February 2000. Sperm analgsis was normal so its me!!!!!

First appointment at the gynaecolgist was in June 2000, where i was examined and blood test were suggested to check my hormones. day 3 fsh/lh and day 21 progestrone. These showed that i was ovulating poorly. I was sent a precription of clomid through the post and so the big journey of treatment and drugs started

NO PREGNANCY ON CLOMID

Referred for post coital test and a hSG (xray and dye to check tubes), the post coital showed that the sperm was not swimming freely, so a sperm interaction test was arrange, thankfully the HSG was all clear and my fallopian tubes were not blocked.At last my body does something right!

Sperm cervical mucus interaction test, showed thick cervical mucus, i was given meds to help reduced any germs that were causing this.Another sperm analgsis was undertaken and it showed pus cells (were we both doomed) we were both given anitbotics.

At this point we had brought our first house and deciding on a 6 month break from hospital appointment and of course we were hoping we would concieved naturally while waiting, as people say new home, new baby!!!!!

Later that year still not pregnant we tried clomid again, 6months and again still not pregnant. starting to feel like it will never happen, had 3 months worth of day 21 progestrone test and i am now ovulating well on my own.yay yay

June 2003 
We are being referred for private IUI,i recieved a letter in July with an appointment for the private clinic for IUI and well i get scared and decide i am no where near ready for this so we decide to go on the nhs waiting list and just wait for it to happen, wel there is no reason why it shouldnt.

After a long wait of 25 months, one beautiful wedding and both brothers having 6 children between them and me feeling a complete failure.I have an appoinment at CARU (now IVF WALES)

First appointment, bloods were taken from us both, HIV/HEP/RUBELLA and a sperm analgsis was booked. I gave up smoking before we started the IUI and wow that was hard but i did it.

I now have a lovely helpful gp

First IUI 2005
suprecur, 75 menopur and cyclogest
I remember going for my first scan on day 3 of my period and there and then i was given drugs to start that day, we were going away and my first injection ever was done in my brother in law's bedroom, i cried and really cried yet once i did it i wondered what i had paniced about it was fine. didn't even feel it.

At my first scan it was seen that i had a what could of been a hydrosalpinx and was given a hycosy there and then. This shown spillage so tubes were open. This was the first time my husband had seen anything like this and he looked so worried.

The rest of the cycle went well and insemation was fine. 2 weeks later blood was drawn and we went off to the cinema, i started to bleed even before the blood results came so we knew, yet our heart broke when we got the phone call with the negative result

SECOND IUI 2005
Suprecur, 75 menopur and cyclogest
Again the cycle went well yet i start to bleed again on day of blood test, then came the call with the negative result.

Follow up after IUI
By this time i learnt how important it was to ask questions, so i asked for the hydrosalpinx to be investigated and was booked in for a laparscopy which was 4 months away. so the waiting began.

LATE 2005
I spent a few nights in my local hospital with PID, spent a good while being really ill with sickness, my gp after days of going to see him sends me to hospital, they scan me but find everything ok!, i get given UV antibotics and i couldn't keep pills down, slowly i get better

JANUARY 2006 FIRST LAPAROSCOPY
My first ever operation and i was scared i will admit that. I remember arriving at the hospital and crying. i eve cried while getting ready to have a general but i thought get this nasty tube removed and we can then try naturally.
I woke in a little pain and saw the consultant and was told that my tube was removed and my other probably went into a spasm as it will not pass fluid. I stayed in over night and left early the next morning.

POST OPERATION REPORT
When i found out what they found i was devasted, extensive adhersion, left tube stuck to my colon PID, right salpingectomy (my right tube that was removed) and was stuck to my ovary and my left tube was no patent (blocked), many tears fell that day i found out, but we must move forward.

FIRST IVF
Suprecur, 225 menopur and cyclogest
6 eggs collected from 6 follicles, all fertilised yay yay
2 transferred on day 2 and 3 frozen wow
2 weeks later and a bhcg blood tests shows a low postive, i can handy believe it and i know all too well this is not good news! i am booked in for more bloods which show a slight rise and i am told to expect bleeding, it never came so i had a scan 3 weeks after the first blood test and my uterus was empty, i didn't cry to i walked out of the doors.
i started to get pain so living a hour and a half from cardiff i went to my local EPU (early pregnancy unit) i felt a fraud sat there alone, knowing that this so called pregnancy was never gona be a baby hey it could even be an ectopic, blood were taken and a scan which again showed nothing but a corpus lethum (cyst which produces progestrone in pregnancy), 
i was told to get bloods done in 48 hours to see what was happening, the level of hcg was rising slowly, i was going backwards and forwards for weeks! The last time i went i was scanned and they saw a empty sac, i was amazed when a nurse told me that my embryo could have implanted late, to which i replied ' what 7 weeks late'. that was when i called clinic and went there the next day
for a scan and bloods, i was given the option of waiting or having a injection called methotrexate to end it. i chose the injection i could not wait. the next day it happened. i broke my heart, i wanted to hide away and i did, the trouble with losing something so wanted and precious if it changed you forever, i wasn;t sure i would ever get over this but i did with time and understanding.

FOLLOW UP
Now im strong, i ask for my remaing tube to be clipped as i am having the same pain i use to get with my other tube,so i was booked in for another laparoscopy in 4months time

SECOND LAPAROSCOPY
This time i wasn't scared, the op went well and my tube was full of fluid (hydrosalpinx), this was clipped and clips put on both sides of my womb, adhersion were also seperated and left ovary freed as this one sits very high.

FIRST MEDICATED FROZEN EMBRYO TRANSFER
Suprecur, progynova and cyclogest
3 thawed and 2 made it, 2 transferred, negative result

SECOND IVF
Suprecur, 300 menopur and cyclogest
Drugs were upped from first cycle
12 eggs collected, 10 fertilised, 2 transfer on day 3 and 4 frozen.
Home pregnancy test showed faint postive, did another the next day and again faint postive so called clinic on the tuesday (closed as it was bank holiday) and drove straight then for a blood test, i start spotting as soon as i arrive. bhcg level, its over. a so called biochemical pregnancy

TESTS
time for action and i see my lovely gp who agrees to do some test for miscarriage, i have blood drawn for clotting screen and both of us get tested for chromosomes

SECOND FET 
Suprecur, progynova and cyclogest, clexane and dexamethsone
4 thawed, 2 survived well and were transferred, negative result

TESTS
Saline and blood flow scans and amh level undertaken

THIRD IVF
Suprecur, 300 menopur and cyclogest, clexane and dexethsone
10 eggs collected, 8 fertilised 2 day 3 embryos transferred 3 frozen. negative result, starting bleeding 14 days post transfer

THIRD FROZEN EMBRYO TRANSFER
Suprecur, progynova and gestone, clexane and dexamethsone
We really want to go for it so try something risky and opt to try for blastocysts, 3 embryos thawed so 100% thaw and by the next morning one is looking really good and we with the help of the embryoligist decide the transfer the good one that is dividing well.
This time we have a blood test more because we need to know if there is any sign of implantion and it shows a bhcg level of under 1, yet again its over

This is not the end of our journey, we have a fourth cycle booked and now cancelled

things changed after the last fail and to start with i wanted, we wanted to cycle again asap, but something in my heart was telling me i must try and find the answers to why this was still not working so i went to liverpool and have an endo biospy for nk cells, and yep £480 of pain. The result are due this coming week (6th oct onwards)

I also started to look for other reasons so i booked an appointment with lovely Mr Griffiths

so now on a waiting list for my 3rd lap. My clipped tube will be removed, also adhersions and any endo and my left ovary freed, i will also be having a hysteroscopy for the first time then the plan is to cycle asap

the results of my uNK cells is back and mine is 6.2 and the upper limit for normal is 5, so it seems i have elevated nk cells.!!!! will find out more when i have a telephone consultatation on thursday 16th oct

had my telephone consultation today and she was great and answered my many questions, i will be on 20mg of prednisolone from et. I have start omega fish oil and folic acid today in prep for next cycle. The doc thinks this along with my tube removal could well make this next cycle be the one

i so hope so, i feel postive for the next go and cant wait to start

2009 has to be our year

Well its now 2009 and i have a date for my op which is the 3rd march and i can not wait, i will then start down regulation around 4 weeks later and ec will be in may, we are going to try for blastocyst which does make me a little nervous but we have tried everything else.

plan is now short protocol after op i will start the pill !!!!

amh retest dec 08 and its gone up!!!!now 11,4

I started the pill on day 4/5 of af after my op and had a great post op follow up and the consultant was very pleased with how the op went and he manage to removed my clipped tube fully and the stump of the right tube, he was shocked to find no endo whatsoever which he can not explain and ahsersion will minimal.

Schedual appointment went well and i have my dates which i pre booked anyway, being a cold hand at this, i can work out dates months in advance. My lining was thick which was a concern but this was checked with a consultant the next day and was told to carry on as planned

I now take the pill for 39 days (my choice due to work and life), the last one is on the 15th april and baseline on the 20th

Egg collection is due week commencing 4th May

here we go again

i so need to update this all as alot has happened, including a abandoned cycle due to poor response

will update all inform sooon

good luck to you all

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good hun ...your knowledge is a great help to us.. i will be looking for posters Monday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a link to my email will be posted on the website at some point so patients can email me direct


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

what are you supposed to do then....answer any random questions like you do for us lot


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam7 said:


> what are you supposed to do then....answer any random questions like you do for us lot


pretty much, its one of the jobs that it i don't really know what will happen til the times comes

its kinda a support network and sometimes its easier to talk to another patient!!maybe!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah it is ... we can ask you anything


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam you should know me

you can ask me anything, that is what im here for!!!!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara - i think its great your doing this, as sometimes getting a simple answer from the clinic is almost impossible to get through to them, your needed hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

cant you have a mobile they pay for ....gotta be easier than getting through to the clinic


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls your support means the world to me and i am so pleased to be helping even in a small way

good karma!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

no its good KARMA


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol thats funny popsi ...how the hell do you put  a line through a letter


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi is so clever


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations kara on ur new post hun


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

omg kara thats sooo fab, just glad we found you first!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

history of trying to conceive and our infertility

We starting this long journey in November 1997, at first it was a matter or just stopping the pill and seeing what would happen, nothing did!

After a year i mentioned our lack of conception to my gp who told me to 'go away as we were young!', i was searching for help and got none

In November 1999 I had an abnormal smear test and underwear cryocautery at my local colposcopy clinic (freezing the abnormal cells), i was assure this would not effect my fertility but i was concerned. I was then given smear tests every 6 months for 3 years and the first one was normal, 
while chatting with a nurse she told me i should see the doc about our not conceiving. That lovely kind nurse gave me the push i needed.

I saw my gp again after 2 years on trying to conceive and this time he listened, My GP suggested to me that my then partner (now husband) went his gp for a sperm analsis and i was referred to my local hospital to see a gynaecologist! That was in February 2000. Sperm analgsis was normal so its me!!!!!

First appointment at the gynaecolgist was in June 2000, where i was examined and blood test were suggested to check my hormones. day 3 fsh/lh and day 21 progestrone. These showed that i was ovulating poorly. I was sent a precription of clomid through the post and so the big journey of treatment and drugs started

NO PREGNANCY ON CLOMID	

Referred for post coital test and a hSG (xray and dye to check tubes), the post coital showed that the sperm was not swimming freely, so a sperm interaction test was arrange, thankfully the HSG was all clear and my fallopian tubes were not blocked.At last my body does something right!

Sperm cervical mucus interaction test, showed thick cervical mucus, i was given meds to help reduced any germs that were causing this.Another sperm analgsis was undertaken and it showed pus cells (were we both doomed) we were both given anitbotics.

At this point we had brought our first house and deciding on a 6 month break from hospital appointment and of course we were hoping we would concieved naturally while waiting, as people say new home, new baby!!!!!

Later that year still not pregnant we tried clomid again, 6months and again still not pregnant. starting to feel like it will never happen, had 3 months worth of day 21 progestrone test and i am now ovulating well on my own.yay yay

June 2003 
We are being referred for private IUI,i recieved a letter in July with an appointment for the private clinic for IUI and well i get scared and decide i am no where near ready for this so we decide to go on the nhs waiting list and just wait for it to happen, wel there is no reason why it shouldnt.

After a long wait of 25 months, one beautiful wedding and both brothers having 6 children between them and me feeling a complete failure.I have an appoinment at CARU (now IVF WALES)

First appointment, bloods were taken from us both, HIV/HEP/RUBELLA and a sperm analgsis was booked. I gave up smoking before we started the IUI and wow that was hard but i did it.

I now have a lovely helpful gp

First IUI 2005
suprecur, 75 menopur and cyclogest
I remember going for my first scan on day 3 of my period and there and then i was given drugs to start that day, we were going away and my first injection ever was done in my brother in law's bedroom, i cried and really cried yet once i did it i wondered what i had paniced about it was fine. didn't even feel it.

At my first scan it was seen that i had a what could of been a hydrosalpinx and was given a hycosy there and then. This shown spillage so tubes were open. This was the first time my husband had seen anything like this and he looked so worried.

The rest of the cycle went well and insemation was fine. 2 weeks later blood was drawn and we went off to the cinema, i started to bleed even before the blood results came so we knew, yet our heart broke when we got the phone call with the negative result

SECOND IUI 2005
Suprecur, 75 menopur and cyclogest
Again the cycle went well yet i start to bleed again on day of blood test, then came the call with the negative result.

Follow up after IUI
By this time i learnt how important it was to ask questions, so i asked for the hydrosalpinx to be investigated and was booked in for a laparscopy which was 4 months away. so the waiting began.

LATE 2005
I spent a few nights in my local hospital with PID, spent a good while being really ill with sickness, my gp after days of going to see him sends me to hospital, they scan me but find everything ok!, i get given UV antibotics and i couldn't keep pills down, slowly i get better

JANUARY 2006 FIRST LAPAROSCOPY
My first ever operation and i was scared i will admit that. I remember arriving at the hospital and crying. i eve cried while getting ready to have a general but i thought get this nasty tube removed and we can then try naturally.
I woke in a little pain and saw the consultant and was told that my tube was removed and my other probably went into a spasm as it will not pass fluid. I stayed in over night and left early the next morning.


POST OPERATION REPORT
When i found out what they found i was devasted, extensive adhersion, left tube stuck to my colon PID, right salpingectomy (my right tube that was removed) and was stuck to my ovary and my left tube was no patent (blocked), many tears fell that day i found out, but we must move forward.

FIRST IVF
Suprecur, 225 menopur and cyclogest
6 eggs collected from 6 follicles, all fertilised yay yay
2 transferred on day 2 and 3 frozen wow
2 weeks later and a bhcg blood tests shows a low postive, i can handy believe it and i know all too well this is not good news! i am booked in for more bloods which show a slight rise and i am told to expect bleeding, it never came so i had a scan 3 weeks after the first blood test and my uterus was empty, i didn't cry to i walked out of the doors.
i started to get pain so living a hour and a half from cardiff i went to my local EPU (early pregnancy unit) i felt a fraud sat there alone, knowing that this so called pregnancy was never gona be a baby hey it could even be an ectopic, blood were taken and a scan which again showed nothing but a corpus lethum (cyst which produces progestrone in pregnancy), 
i was told to get bloods done in 48 hours to see what was happening, the level of hcg was rising slowly, i was going backwards and forwards for weeks! The last time i went i was scanned and they saw a empty sac, i was amazed when a nurse told me that my embryo could have implanted late, to which i replied ' what 7 weeks late'. that was when i called clinic and went there the next day
for a scan and bloods, i was given the option of waiting or having a injection called methotrexate to end it. i chose the injection i could not wait. the next day it happened. i broke my heart, i wanted to hide away and i did, the trouble with losing something so wanted and precious if it changed you forever, i wasn;t sure i would ever get over this but i did with time and understanding.

FOLLOW UP
Now im strong, i ask for my remaing tube to be clipped as i am having the same pain i use to get with my other tube,so i was booked in for another laparoscopy in 4months time

SECOND LAPAROSCOPY
This time i wasn't scared, the op went well and my tube was full of fluid (hydrosalpinx), this was clipped and clips put on both sides of my womb, adhersion were also seperated and left ovary freed as this one sits very high.

FIRST MEDICATED FROZEN EMBRYO TRANSFER
Suprecur, progynova and cyclogest
3 thawed and 2 made it, 2 transferred, negative result

SECOND IVF
Suprecur, 300 menopur and cyclogest
Drugs were upped from first cycle
12 eggs collected, 10 fertilised, 2 transfer on day 3 and 4 frozen.
Home pregnancy test showed faint postive, did another the next day and again faint postive so called clinic on the tuesday (closed as it was bank holiday) and drove straight then for a blood test, i start spotting as soon as i arrive. bhcg level, its over. a so called biochemical pregnancy

TESTS
time for action and i see my lovely gp who agrees to do some test for miscarriage, i have blood drawn for clotting screen and both of us get tested for chromosomes

SECOND FET 
Suprecur, progynova and cyclogest, clexane and dexamethsone
4 thawed, 2 survived well and were transferred, negative result

TESTS
Saline and blood flow scans and amh level undertaken

THIRD IVF
Suprecur, 300 menopur and cyclogest, clexane and dexethsone
10 eggs collected, 8 fertilised 2 day 3 embryos transferred 3 frozen. negative result, starting bleeding 14 days post transfer

THIRD FROZEN EMBRYO TRANSFER
Suprecur, progynova and gestone, clexane and dexamethsone
We really want to go for it so try something risky and opt to try for blastocysts, 3 embryos thawed so 100% thaw and by the next morning one is looking really good and we with the help of the embryoligist decide the transfer the good one that is dividing well.
This time we have a blood test more because we need to know if there is any sign of implantion and it shows a bhcg level of under 1, yet again its over


This is not the end of our journey, we have a fourth cycle booked


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

excuse the spelling mistakes, no spell check and i don't really wana reread it today


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Aww Kara    I'm so sorry you've had such a tough time, it's so sad that what happens so easily for some, is so difficult for others. I'm sure your positive attitude and determination will help you achieve what you both want so much in life. I wish you lots of luck for your next treatment! I think it's time you had success. Come on nurse Kara    

Moth x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks moth

its good to share my story with you all


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Kara i really admire you putting that on here, Im so sorry for what you have gone through and still are going through. Im sorry but its made you a hell of alot stronger and has given you knowledge and empathy to help others, to which i am greatful!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

really hope next go works kara ....you really really do deserve it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey girls don't be sad won't doesn;t kill us makes us stronger


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so true ...makes you more determined


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow Kara -  

You should be really proud of yourself.  That must've been really hard for you.  You really are an inspiration


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Kara I hope you and you dh are proud of yourselves and each other!  
You have been through so many highs and lows - but your time is yet to come!
Keep believing and stay strong- but remember you don't always have to be the strong one - you need to lean on others too!
So congratulations on your new role - but remember we are here tohelp you too! 
BIG


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girls


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations on becoming a patient rep Kara  

I also wanted to say that I had read the story of your journey sofar - and I take my hat off to you for sticking with it for so long.  I hope you don't have much farther to go before your dreams come true.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks lola

i just feel at least i can put my knowledge to use


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol kara i think you get a mention in the ivf wales newsletter... i picked it up earlier but hadnt read it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i believe i do and our informal meets


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl thats what i thought ...very infomal


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

kara i wonder if you could tell me how long after tic appointment would i get a planning appointment just a rough idea if you could help ty.

p.s how are you getting on?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it depends on how booked the clinic is but it shouldn;t be long

you could call and ask for a planning appointment the same day!


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

ok thankyou kara xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no problem its deffo worth calling and asking hun

good luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did a little update to my story today and added it to the first page


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

can anyone help me plz we were told we commense tx in oct how soon after ur app wud u expect to start icsi is there like a time period whre all the endless form filling takes place agn lol or is it straight into it any ideas wud be help ful ty xxx  jo xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo 

i think once you are top of the waiting list as long as all bloods and you have attended an open evening treatment should start soon after

the best people to ask would be clinic though as waiting times go up and down


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hi kara ty for the reply we have had lots off bloods taken have not attened open evening assuming that will happen when come to top off list ?? one quesrtion tho what happens in the open evening does every fertility doc surgeon come and chat  hope all is ok with u??


jo x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

to be honest hun i have never been to an open evening as im an old timer

as far as i know they will talk about treatment etc and you can ask questions.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Jo when I had my open evening there was the consultant a nurse and embryologist. The consultant gave a chat,  then the embryologist and power point. You are able to ask questions and if you prefer there is opportunity to ask questions one to one at the end


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Jo,

We were referred in May 2008. Our open evening invitation came through in about December and we had our consultation appointment in January 2009. We were told that they would book our treatment schedule appointment when we got to the top of the list (which was about 12-13 months at that time) - so May/June 2009 - with treatment starting as soon as they were able to after that (depending on cycle dates/how busy the clinic was) so another wait, but only a couple of months. 

We were able to "fast track" the system a little as we had self-funded a cycle in Oct/Nov so had already been to the open evening, had all our bloods etc done and we were able to book our treatment schedule (for May) at our consultation in January (I think only because we were desperate to start again and had wanted to self fund another cyce rather than wait for our NHS turn!). I phoned up in about March and booked my dates before my treatment schedule appt as we needed to get a locum in to cover my work so needed as much notice as possible. I started injections on day 21 of my May cycle so am on the rocky rollercoaster.

Hope this helps - and good luck with your treatment x


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

ah ty girlie been gr8 help as usual hope al goes ok with all ur tx


----------



## poppy4 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi I'm wondering if anyone can help me.  I really need someone to talk to.  Here's my story.

Me and my husband have been trying for a baby since 2004. In that time we have been through so many highs and lows.  My first pregnancy happened in 2005 but sadly at 7 weeks i discovered it was an ectopic pregnancy.  I then had a laporoscopy in 2006 and I was told that everything was fine with my tubes and that there wasn't any endometriosis.  I was then put on clomid.  

Nothing happened on clomid and I was referred for IVF at IVF Wales.  I had my first attempt in 2008.  The doctors thought I had polycistic ovaries so gave me a low dose of drugs I only produced 1 follicle so was converted to IUI.  I didn't get pregnant and I felt so sad I was sure that this would work for us.  I didn't for one second think that I would be a poor responder.

I decided to go for another IVF in the August of 2008.  This time they put me on the highest dose of drugs they could.  I only produced 3 follicles but went to egg collection anyway.  By some miracle 2 eggs were retrieved and we managed to get 1 embryo that was implanted.  I felt hopeful but during the 2nd week of the 2 week wait I started to bleed really heavily.  I was so disappointed it really wasn't looking good for us.

The month after my failed IVF I was rushed into hospital with bad pain and then found out I had fallen pregnant again but it was another ectopic pregnancy.  There are no words to describe how I felt I went really down and couldn't face anything.  

I went back to the hospital for feedback and because my periods were hardly coming at all and I was now told I could be heading for an early menopause as my FSH was 97.1!  I decided that I still wanted another go at IVF but decided that I would pay for another laporoscopy first as I just didn't feel right and I had to know that I had done everyting I could.  

This was done in April 2009 and it was discovered that I had endometriosis that my tubes were kinked and twisted and that my tubes, ovaries and bowel was stuck down with endo.  I couldn't believe this had been missed at my first laporoscopy.  The consultant said that he felt hopeful that it was all gone and he had managed to put everything back where it should be.  Even though things have been put back the consultants still have differing opinions as to whether I've got resistant ovarian syndrome or if I'm perimenopausal.

I'm now going for another IVF short protocol this time.  I was supposed to take the pill when my period came.  Saturday just gone it seemed like I was having a period then it seemed to go then it came back and i just didn't know what to do so i took it.  This is our last go and I'm so stressed and worried that i took the pill at the wrong time. I need to know that I'm giving myself the best chance.

Sorry to go on Its the first time Ive properly let it all out!  I would appreciate any advice that anyone has


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Poppy

I haven't got any answers for you as my situation is different to yours but I am sure someone will be along to answer your questions, but just to let you know that I am so sorry about what you have been through and hoping and   everything works out for you and dh


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya poppy and welcome to fertility friends

im sorry that things were missed on your first lap, i assume you had different surgeons?

as long as you get one embryo there is a chance of pregnancy. i recently had a cycle abandoned for poor response and i can understand how you feel about your next cycle

sounds like you took the pill at the right time, the pill can be stared on day 1 to 5 of your cycle, a short protocol is thought to be better for poor responders so fingers crossed for you.

consultants offen have different opinions but im sure they all discussed which protocol to use for you. did you get a amh test done? this is more reliable than fsh


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome poppy4   wishing you lots of luck for this go


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8101666.stm

Wales are now playing a different game and saying AT LEAST WALES DOES NOT HAVE A POSTCODE LOTTERY

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

well its good that the publicity has at least brought about this very important issue, maybe now something will be done about the unfairness of it all and wales can be treated the same and have 3 free goes x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just seen this on clinics website. i think it is good that clinic have written a response to the incident. especially as some of the incident is getting mixed up.

http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/default.asp

/links


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting that link, Queenie. Being mid-treatment I have been quite upset by the media coverage of this over the last few days - didn't think to look on their website  It's good to see their side of things. 
I really feel for both couples and all the staff involved


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy i hope this response has help ease any worries

im chuffed they have responded, we are at a good clinic, i trust them 100%


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for link queenie goes to show the media jumps in without saying the proper facts ...taffy dont worry i doubt very much it could happen again im sure things have improved by loads since then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am a little ****** off with the media tbh

i spoke with my sil last night and explained a few of the FACTS to her and she was surprised how the media had twisted certain things


----------

